# Making Charas



## piney bob (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello all who come by this thread. This thread is for anyone who makes charas or who is interested in starting. It happens to be my first on RIU, although i have always found myself coming here for it's members' wealth of knowledge. 

Charas in my opinion blows away any other hash i have had, although i have yet to see and try a lot. I know it is not an efficient way to make hash but it is a very special experience and a fun hobby, as well as producing the most powerful buzz you can get.

I am looking for recomended strains an just looking to exchange knowledge. I will be starting soon with some Mandala Satori, which I have chosen because i like sativas.

Sorry no pics to show but i will be starting a journal when the season starts as long as everything goes as planned. Until then if you are interested in hand rubbed hash, you can check out a vid on the net with the GHS guys in india(strainhunters). It is actually a pretty cool ducumentary. 

So Get At Me RIU!


----------



## piney bob (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess I will just have to show you guys and gals whatsup in my journal come summertime. until then here is the link to that short flick (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8). I am not a GHS fanatic or anything, and i do not condone sending genetics to India haha. but it is a neat doc and the oldtimers in it are great. See you in may.


----------



## WillyPhister (Mar 12, 2011)

ya i watched the strain hunters india expedition. it was awesome and super fascinating but i dont really like Arjan that much. The dude just seems like a crooked salesman. but anyways I think it would be fun as hell to make charas. here in the midwest where i live there is tons of hemp/wild herb naturally growing everywhere, mostly in pastures and stuff. a lot of farmers used to grow herb around here back in the old days to help pay off their farms and such (or so i've heard) and also their are a lot of oldd guys in the area that grow their own. you can see different phenos in the wild herb growing around here from short and bushy indica like plants to tall lanky sativas. of course they all get seeded as fuck and they make it almost impossible for me to grow a sensimilla crop. but they all still produce trichs so just for fun im thinking about going out this October and trying to make charas from all the ditch weed in the area. im not expecting good results but you never know. the landrace plants they grow in india look like complete ass but they produce fine charas.


----------



## piney bob (Mar 12, 2011)

I would try it. only takes a couple hours to have some smoke.


----------

